# fish kill



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

I have a friend who has a 6 acer pond at there camp ground. They have had about a dozen 10" LM bass die. The water is prety clear. No signs of an alge bloom. Any ideas why they are dying.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Blue heron maybe? They've nailed a few of mine in the last few weeks.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

if its a heron the eyes of the fish will be gone.


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

I also thought about snapping turtles.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Atwood said:


> if its a heron the eyes of the fish will be gone.


Atwood, the herons around here will jab a hole right between the fishes eyes (a herons kill shot) or slash their sides with their bill letting infection in. Some of my fish that they've killed were way to big for them to get down their skinny throat.

Just curious, why do you think the eyes of the fish would be gone?


----------

